# Delta 2 RBA Different coil builds



## Phrozin (6/4/15)

I'm interested in getting such a tank with the RBA head to build my own coils but would like some advice on what Ohms it can handle. I couldn't find online guys building higher ohm coils with it.
I mainly vape at 1.4 - 1.8 Ohms and one of my favorite builds is a 1.6-1.8 ohm coil with 30 gauge Kanthal A1 with ID of 1.5mm with more or less 6-10 wraps.

I don't really sub-ohm for various reasons (draining battery faster and use more juice).I have 12mg Nic and don't chain vape due to that and if I have more Vapor I get to serious throat hit. 
I like this tank for less parts and not prone to leaking(ease of use). The whistling and hard to fill problems I can live with. The dry hits I see members get, could that be to poor wicking?

I also noticed it parts resembles a Nautilus mini I currently use without issues( the new taifun GT 2 clone I got already leaks if canted at 45 deg angle, but not upright-problem seems o-ring according to forums-awaiting new o-rings to try and fix)

If posted in wrong sub-forum can mod move to appropriate thread,thanks


----------



## free3dom (6/4/15)

All RTAs (and the Delta is no exception) can leak if wicked incorrectly - based on the specific device and it's requirements (different devices have different requirements). However, with clones sometimes leaking is unavoidable due to bad production quality - i.e. they built it wrong 

As to resistance on the Delta, I would guess that doing a 1+ Ohm build would be perfectly fine. I've done up to 1.2 Ohm on my SubTank RBA and it was perfect. I can't think of a single reason which would prevent you from building a coil of any resistance you like (including the 1.5-2.0 Ohm range) on any RTA 

From what I've experienced with other peoples Delta's it's a fantastic little RTA (with the RBA in place) and it does allow setting to a tighter draw than the SubTank - if you are into mouth to lung vaping

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Phrozin (6/4/15)

@free3dom ,thanks for the quick reply I agree with you that every device has it's own requirements. I was mainly concerned over the ohms and glad to hear. Am I correct to assume it wont leak or dry hit if I use right amount of cotton.I saw Phil Bussardo's review and it seems his and a few others didn't leak via bunny ear method. I do like mouth to lung with a throat hit

The leaking on my Taifun gt2 clone is mainly due to the tight tolerances it's built upon to make it work and in this case the o-rings on chamber and chimney seems is the issue(as you stated on production quality). I emailed a company which makes custom silicone seals, so will see what that costs me in the end. Otherwise the clone is an awesome vape with no dry hits on my 1.8 ohm micro coil(just don't leave it at 45 deg angle for a while,then leaks)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (6/4/15)

@Phrozin the Delta RBA is a good quality device and you are 100% correct in that it will not leak, dry hit, gurgle, or otherwise throw a tantrum if you wick it properly (which should be fairly straightforward) 

In my experience leaking generally only happens for one of two reasons: 
First is manufacturing fault usually with clones, but does happen every now and then with a quality authentic - this almost always relate to a failure in the vacuum caused by bad o-rings. 
Second is wicking and, depending on the device, can be either too much wick (rare) or too little wick (more common). What happens is that the wick get's over-saturated and the excess juice (which isn't absorbed) goes down the air hole and comes out at the air intake holes.

Just a tip...until you figure out the best wicking for a device, use cheaper (or less beloved) juices so you don't waste the good stuff in case your wicking does not work out as intended. I've cried over a lot of spilled juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrozin (6/4/15)

@free3dom ,yes I posted my findings on my Taifun gt 2 clone build and my conclusions are indeed o-rings on the chamber or chimney. And yes I already cried this weekend over my wasted good juice, will keep that in mind for sure. 

***Update***
So I just ordered my Delta2 with Rba head from Sir Vape. Will post my builds on it when it arrives, so stoked

***Update2***
Got the Delta2 and just had to say I'm so happy with this rebuild-able base. It was straight forward and easy. I did a 2mm ID with 30gauge Kanthal A1 with 6-wraps which came out to 1.6 Ohms. This just worked perfectly concerning vapor production, no dry hits or gurgling. The wick was done the "Bunny ear" method similar to a Kayfun build. I went from Friday till now without any leaks whatsoever ( and I drove on a corrugated gravel road 2day). This build is for guys like me who smoked, so in other words it's for mouth to lung on a 12mg Nic level and gives a little bit more vapor than the 'ole cigarette . It can give more vapor for direct lung(but the Nic hits me seriously). Flavor is better than my Aspire Nautilus mini and on par with my Taifun Gt2 clone. The way the O-rings is placed and sealing, it uses less parts.
I must add that this was my second coil, the first(same as Taifun's) coil was same ohms and kanthal but a 1.5mm ID. This caused dry hits after 4th vape, so I redid with 2mm Id and problem solved. It was wicking issue due to not enough cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

